# Cologne Zoo/TERRARIUM/Pictures/Part 1



## Lars K (Sep 2, 2008)

Those are the pictures which I took at the Terrarium.
I hope you like them.

Tank with African Fire Skinks (Riopa fernandi):













And in another terrarium was their offspring:

















Young Beardies:







Tank with American Green Tree Frog (Hyla cinerea) offspring:







Big tank with Varanus melinus pair:

















1, 2 group of Veiled Chameleons (Chamaeleo calyptratus):







Nice tank with a Panther Chameleon (Furcifer pardalis) and some
big Giant Day Geckos (Phelsuma grandis) (formerly Phelsuma madagascariensis grandis):






















Green Tree Python (Morelia viridis) (the bottom was flooded):

















Lawson's Dragon or Rankin's Dragon (Pogona henrylawsoni):


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hahaha, love the pics, in some of them its like "Spot the big gecko" or "spot the green snake" lol


----------



## callith (Sep 2, 2008)

awesome photos again


----------



## DDALDD (Sep 2, 2008)

That Giant Day Gecko is stunning.


----------



## Lars K (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## warren63 (Sep 4, 2008)

great pics


----------



## Lars K (Sep 4, 2008)

warren63 said:


> great pics



Thank you!!!


----------

